# Higher than expected application?



## gryphonv (23 Aug 2016)

I received a letter the other day saying they hope to have my decision at 16 weeks. But are experiencing a higher than normal volume of requests
My 16 weeks for this application is tommorow. 

I logged on to see the status and both this application and status of my reassessment for another application has the same disclaimer. 

Is this something new for VAC ? Saying of possible delays. Also I'm curious if there is really an increased volume of applications. Or they are trying to minimize the amount of calls asking why the applications are taking longer? 

The only thing I can think is the Phoenix payroll kerfuffle. But I can't see them reallocating resources from VAC to help with that.


----------



## Jayjaycf (23 Aug 2016)

Just wait it out it will come eventually, you look like you are trying to milk the system as much as you can so guess what it will take time, even if they give an approximation of how much time a file will take there is nothing set in stone and you are probably one of many file who takes longer to process


----------



## gryphonv (23 Aug 2016)

Jayjaycf said:
			
		

> Just wait it out it will come eventually, you look like you are trying to milk the system as much as you can so guess what it will take time, even if they give an approximation of how much time a file will take there is nothing set in stone and you are probably one of many file who takes longer to process



Word of advice, accusing people of milking the system does nobody any good. I hope you don't accuse your peers of 'trying to milk the system' in the future, or nobody accuses you of it if something happens to you down the road. But I get it, you're probably so tough, and everyone else is 'trying to milk the system'.


----------



## Words_Twice (24 Aug 2016)

Milking the system? What nonsense! I have no problem calling Veterans Affairs every single day, and I have, if I have a problem with them. They are there to serve us. Never forget that. These people would not have a job but for our sacrifices. Never ever be afraid to pick up the phone and call Veterans Affairs.


----------



## Szczep (24 Aug 2016)

Also, the sad part is that this individual (seems like from his post) is working for VAC. No wonder, so many applications are denied by VAC.
I got a reply from VAC that they are 3 months behind, so .... 16 weeks turns into more than 32 weeks. 
Thanks VAC.


----------



## brihard (24 Aug 2016)

Jayjaycf said:
			
		

> Just wait it out it will come eventually, you look like you are trying to milk the system as much as you can so guess what it will take time, even if they give an approximation of how much time a file will take there is nothing set in stone and you are probably one of many file who takes longer to process



So with less than two years in the CAF you feel qualified to tell someone waiting on a VAC claim for a diagnosed condition and hoping to see them abide by their own standards that he may come off as 'milking the system'? I'll put this as bluntly as it needs to be put: pipe down. Your opinion on this is not informed, relevant, useful, nor sought. Your attitude makes you part of the problem that CAF members with OSIs have to contend with. You have a long way to go before you have anything worth adding on this subject.


----------



## gryphonv (25 Aug 2016)

Just an update for anyone that is interested in information. Just got off the phone with VAC.

 Was informed that they are currently on the December files for first applications. 

For reassessments they are currently on files from February. 

Also was informed they hired a lot of staff recently to get caught up on the backlog. 

Hope this info helps anyone currently waiting. 

Looks the service standards will take a hit this time.


----------



## blackberet17 (25 Aug 2016)

VAC is currently backlogged, in all areas regarding applications for disability benefits. Due to the workforce adjustments of the last three years under the Conservative government, VAC - and all government departments - lost a lot of experienced, qualified, and knowledgeable staff.

This increased turnaround times for applications at all levels. More work, less people around to do it.

The Liberal government pledged to higher more staff to get through the backlogs, and meet the needs of CAF members, veterans, and RCMP members (don't forget, the men and women in red serge are VAC clients, too).

However, the recruitment/hiring process in the Federal Public Service takes time. You can't hire Joe Public off the street yesterday, and expect them to be processing files tomorrow. I have been in processes (and on the hiring panel) where it has taken anywhere from four to twelve months flash to bang - from job poster to bum in the seat being trained. To further complicate a hiring process, even after the initial screening, the job skills testing, the language testing, and the continuous back-and-forth with Human Resources (because they are the check-and-balance at each stage), any "final" candidate list has to be verified against the list of folks on priority hiring lists - such as CAF veterans - before a candidate can be hired. And even then, there's the complaint period (I can't recall how long), whereby any candidate who felt they were wrongfully screened out can request a review.

As well, hiring new personnel requires allocating staff to train the new personnel.

Bonus, it's summer. Folks take leave, just like CAF members take leave.

Oh, and the Liberal government also implemented new benefits, such as the Critical Injury Benefit for one, which requires further training for staff.

Phoenix has no influence or impact on this process - unless the new hires aren't being paid and subsequently quit.

This is just a reminder of what can impact wait times for decisions from VAC. There are thousands of applications for dozens of benefits available, and only so many staff to process those applications.

If you are concerned about why one of your applications is taking so long, totally justifiable, call VAC. They'll tell you where their at, and why there are delays, where possible. Just don't be surprised at this time as to why.


----------



## Kj84 (28 Aug 2016)

I'm in the exact same boat. 16 weeks to the day my file said complete online. I got a letter same day saying I was approved but required reassessment. Couple days later new file opened for reassessment step 1 all over and 16 weeks starts again once they recieve the medical questioaire. I would think a medical assessment should be included in the first file. Just a loop hole to drag it out. Sad they don't hire more people to help with back log. Hang in there buds. It'll come.


----------



## gryphonv (28 Aug 2016)

Kj84 said:
			
		

> I'm in the exact same boat. 16 weeks to the day my file said complete online. I got a letter same day saying I was approved but required reassessment. Couple days later new file opened for reassessment step 1 all over and 16 weeks starts again once they recieve the medical questioaire. I would think a medical assessment should be included in the first file. Just a loop hole to drag it out. Sad they don't hire more people to help with back log. Hang in there buds. It'll come.



That's pretty standard for approvals. My first application (Jan 16) was approved pretty much at the 16 week mark. But scheduled for reassessment. It took a month but I had an appointment scheduled for 1 month later. The 16 week clock starts at the date of that appointment or the day after (depending on how fast your doc types up the paperwork).

The good news is you are approved. So it is favorable. I don't think there are many cases outside of OSIs where you get a Disability Award before the reassessment. I am not even sure all OSIs get the 10% before reassessment. 

My only advice is wait a couple weeks for VAC to call you for an appointment. If you don't hear anything after a couple weeks, start kicking some tires with phone calls. I did this after a month and it resulted in an appointment, not sure how long I would of waited if I didn't start calling. 

You can also search for a questionnaire through the VAC website to see what the doctor will ask you, be brutally honest with everything when you are there with the Doctor, this was actually my best experience of the whole process.


----------



## Kj84 (28 Aug 2016)

I called the same day and they put me through to a very friendly and helpful lady she said she was mailing the paper work within a couple days. I would advise to call right away to make sure everything is still in order. I get its pretty standard. I could have done the assessment concurrently or before I sent the application. In my case. I know some cases wouldn't make sense to do that. 16 Weekes to the day to start a "new" file. Just seems like a good way to meet deadlines without being complete. Overall I'm happy with the process just a bit of personal perspective to add to the conversation. Cheers.


----------



## pinger206 (11 Sep 2016)

blackberet ... 

I must say, your August 25th post was spot on the dot. Now if only our honourable MVA would say as much as you did . . .
Kudos bb


----------

